# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  AgroMarket.pe: ¡Tu agro-tienda virtual!

## AgroMarket.pe

*Somos una tienda virtual especializada en la venta de equipos de medición para la agricultura, agroindustria, minería, acuicultura, salud, laboratorio, educación, etc.
 Somos importadores directos y contamos con proveedores locales para ofrecer una amplia gama de productos de marcas reconocidas en el mercado como:
 HANNA Instruments, OHAUS, MILWAUKEE Instruments, HORIBA, Wagner Instruments, HYDRION, entre otras.*   *Visita nuestra tienda virtual:* *www.agromarket.pe*  * Informes y cotizaciones:*  *Tel.*: 2414422, anexo 120* |* *Cel*.: 995805066 (Whatsapp)* |* *Correo:* ventas@agromarket.pe   BANNER AGROMARKET-01.jpg     Temas similares: Artículo: Perú abre en China la primera tienda para promocionar superalimentos nativos INAUGURACIÓN TIENDA TATTERSALL ICA TIENES TIENDA AGRICOLA O QUIERES TENER UNA !!! Novedades Agromarket Perú Agromarket peru

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Multiparamétrico portátil HANNA HI9829 -13041*  
con Sonda de Turbidez y GPS. Mide y registra hasta 15 parámetros, entre ellos los principales parámetros químicos del #agua, incluidos #Nitratos, #Amonio y #Cloruros ; 
así como Turbidez conforme a ISO 7027. 
Compra este equipo con cualquier medio de pago en nuestra *TiendaVirtual* : 
➡️ https://www.agromarket.pe/portatil/2...829&results=12    equipo-portatil-multiparametrico-hanna-hi9829-13041-agromarket.pe.jpg equipo-maleta-multiparametrico-hanna-hi9829-13041-agromarket.pe.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Importación a pedido de Refractómetro de mano marca ATAGO Master-20M (0 a 20 °Brix) para Agro-Empaque Safco S.A.C.*   *✉ Informes y cotizaciones*: ventas@agromarket.pe   *Más modelos y precios de refractómetros en nuestra tienda virtual:*   ➡️ https://www.agromarket.pe/buscar?con...submit_search=   refractometro-atago-agromarket.pe.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Luxómetro con memoria EXTECH EA33-NIST * *con certificado de calibración NIST del fabricante, para AGP Perú S.A.C*   Revisa otros modelos de luxómetros y precios en nuestra tienda virtual:  ::alto_sing::  https://www.agromarket.pe/98-luxometros  ea33_nist_image_11.jpg  Archivo adjunto 18841

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*ORP para el Monitoreo del Lavado de Frutas y Verduras*  Archivo adjunto 18843  *Descripción*  
Sin duda el manejo adecuado de frutas y vegetales de forma posterior al proceso de cosecha es clave en la obtención de buenos resultados, mirando el proceso de forma integral. Al ser productos altamente perecibles y sensibles a los cambios ambientales, existen diversos factores a considerar como la temperatura, daños mecánicos en el traslado y por supuesto la acción microbiana. Esto es de vital importancia, ya que en algunos casos las pérdidas pueden llegar hasta el 30% de la producción post cosecha, y que son atribuibles a la contaminación. Estas pérdidas se registran especialmente en la industria que procesa fruta fresca y vegetales, debido a que la barrera entre el interior de la fruta y el ambiente es muy susceptible de quebrarse. Como resultado, han tomado peso distintas alternativas que apuntan a evitar la contaminación y daño de los productos posterior a la cosecha. 
Una de las formas más eficaces de reducir la contaminación de frutas y vegetales es a través del lavado. Este procedimiento remueve partículas de suelo y además elimina bacterias, hongos y otros contaminantes. Generalmente, el agua del proceso de lavado es recirculada para la preservación del recurso hídrico. A medida que el agua recircula, la materia orgánica y residuos se van acumulando, por lo tanto, es aquí donde es fundamental el uso de químicos para la desinfección del agua de lavado. El cloro es el desinfectante más utilizado en este proceso, ya sea como gas cloro, hipoclorito de calcio o hipoclorito de sodio. Todas estas formas de cloro finalmente se disocian en forma de ácido hipocloroso o ion hipoclorito, en función del pH. Sin embargo, es el ácido hipocloroso la forma que tiene mayor poder desinfectante, y valores de pH entre 6,5 y 7,5 son ideales para propiciar la presencia de esta forma de cloro.  
Además, la eficiencia de la sanitización a través de cloro puede ser monitoreada y controlada a través del potencial de óxido reducción, u ORP. Esta medida corresponde a la capacidad de una solución de oxidar o reducir, en función de sus componentes. En este caso, el valor de ORP en el agua de lavado tiene una directa relación del tiempo de contacto necesario para la destrucción de bacterias y microorganismos. Por ejemplo, un valor de +650mV destruye las bacterias de E. Coli y salmonela, con 20 segundos de contacto, por lo que la recomendación es siempre mantener el valor del ORP idealmente en +800mV para asegurar que el agua tiene un óptimo poder de desinfección, sin olvidar la relación que guarda la desinfección con el pH.   *HI 504  * Para los parámetros de pH y ORP, que ofrece una solución confiable y duradera para el monitoreo en línea de la desinfección en el proceso de lavado de frutas y verduras. 
Cuenta con uno o dos puntos se ajuste, una o dos salidas análogas para el control de sistemas de dosificación de forma automática, asegurando de esta manera que nuestro proceso de limpieza se está llevando a cabo de la mejor forma, junto al mejor equipo.  ORP en lavado de frutas  *Fuente: Hanna Instruments*

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

Penetrómetro análogo para mango, paltas y frutas duras GY-3, con destino a Casma. Compra realizada en nuestra Tienda Virtual por Procesadora y Empacadora El Pingüino E.I.R.L.  
Revisa más modelos, especificaciones y precios aquí: https://www.agromarket.pe/50-penetrometros ¡y compra con cualquier medio de pago!  Archivo adjunto 18846  Archivo adjunto 18847  Archivo adjunto 18848

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Espectrofotometría*  *La espectrofotometría es un método de análisis ampliamente utilizado que nos permite conocer la concentración de un elemento en una solución. Su fundamento se basa en la existencia de una relación entre la cantidad de luz que es absorbida por el analito, también llamado cromóforo por su capacidad de absorber la luz, y la concentración de este en la muestra. Este principio es también conocido como la Ley de Lambert-Beer, que indica que hay una relación lineal y directa entre la absorbancia y las propiedades del analito, como su concentración y la longitud de la trayectoria del haz de luz que atraviesa la muestra. 
Los espectrofotómetros son equipos que, en función de la Ley de Lambert-Beer, calculan la concentración de un analito en una muestra, mediante reacciones conocidas que generalmente involucran coloración de la muestra, y un sistema óptico para realizar la lectura. 
El sistema óptico de un espectrofotómetro generalmente está conformado por una fuente emisora de luz, más un prisma de difracción que separa la luz blanca de la fuente emisora en todo el espectro de la luz visible, para que posteriormente el filtro y la rendija de salida dirijan la luz, a una determinada longitud de onda, a través de la muestra. Para utilizar métodos de espectrofotometría el equipo lee la absorbancia de la muestra, y se debe indicar al equipo la longitud de la cubeta que contiene la muestra, entre otras variables,*  *HI 801 - IRIS*  *El HI801, IRIS, es un espectrofotómetro diseñado con características únicas y de última tecnología, de tamaño compacto, pero con un sistema óptico de gran capacidad. El espectrofotómetro IRIS utiliza como fuente emisora una lámpara de tungsteno halógena, lo que permite tener una mayor cantidad de luz en un tamaño considerablemente reducido. Es además fácilmente reemplazable por el usuario una vez que termina su vida útil.* espectrofotometro-iris-agromarket.pe.jpg  *El sistema óptico contempla además un haz de luz dividido, que dirige una porción de la luz hacia la cubeta de muestra y finalmente al detector, y una segunda parte hacia un lector de referencia que verifica la intensidad de luz y la longitud de onda a la que se programa el equipo. Para garantizar mayor precisión en las mediciones, posee un sistema de auto chequeo y calibración de inicio, siendo necesario solamente presionar el botón de encendido para que el equipo auto verifique su sistema, lámpara y sea calibrado. 
Es compatible con cinco tipos de cubetas diferentes, para o que incluye distintos adaptadores fácilmente intercambiables, para ampliar la compatibilidad de métodos según la necesidad de los usuarios. 
Con capacidad de almacenamiento de 150 métodos , 85 análisis incorporados de fábrica, y la posibilidad de personalizar otras metodologías, el espectrofotómetro IRIS es una gran ventaja en sus análisis. 
Si quieres saber más de este equipo contáctanos* aquí  *Fuente: Hanna Instruments*

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Turbidez: importancia del parámetro y como es la Técnica Instrumental relacionada* 
La reciente modificación con fecha 1 de agosto, del Real decreto 140/2003 , por el que se establecen los criterios higiénico sanitarios para aguas de consumo humano, a  puesto en la palestra, un parámetro, a nuestro  juicio fundamental. 
Dicho parámetro tiene limites máximos permitidos en tres normativas estatales vigentes y relacionadas con el agua: 
Real Decreto 140/2003 (criterios higiénico sanitario aguas de consumo humano)
        Real Decreto 742/2013 (criterios técnicos-sanitarios en piscinas)
        Real Decreto 865/2003 (prevención y control de la Legionellosis) 
Este parámetro no es otro que la turbidez o turbiedad, y su Técnica Instrumental es objeto de desarrollo  en  la norma ISO 7027-2016 partes 1 y 2 ( a la cual se recurre en los Reales Decretos anteriormente mencionados) 
En el presente artículo trataremos el porque de la importancia del parámetro y como es la Técnica Instrumental relacionada  *Importancia de la turbiedad:* 
La reciente modificación del Real Decreto de agua potables viene dada por la necesidad de asumir en la legislación Española la Normativa Europea, y los criterios-guía establecidos por la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS)*1. 
En concreto el control de la turbidez es de especial importancia, debido a que está íntimamente relacionado con la eficacia de los procesos de desinfección, bien sean químicos (cloro u otros biocidas), como físicos (radiaciones UV). 
El porque de esta relación es claro, a mayor turbiedad, mayor particulado en suspensión en el agua, lo cual influye en dos formas: 
Aumenta la posibilidad de acantonamiento en los microhuecos de estas partículas, de bacterias, virus y protozoos patógenos , disminuyendo la eficacia de los desinfectantes al no poder contactar físicamente  con el objetivo a eliminar. 
Esta turbidez  además (aparte de partículas “inertes “ en suspensión, puede contener materia orgánica en suspensión, la cuál por un lado inhibe el efecto biocida (al perderse biocida en reaccionar con la ,materia orgánica ), y por otro ,  dicha reacción puede dar lugar a compuestos nocivos para la salud humana, como los trihalometanos y tricloroaminas (en caso de utilización de cloro como desinfectante) 
También existen aspectos económicos, en lo que refiere al coste en filtración del agua para impedir lo anteriormente mencionado o el propio deterioro/obstrucción de instalaciones relacionadas con el agua (Ósmosis Inversas, filtros piscinas, procesos industriales...) 
Así mismo no querríamos dejar en el tintero, la modificación de la norma ISO7027 de 1999 en la ISO 7027-2016 partes 1 y 2 “Calidad del agua: Determinación de la Turbiedad”. 
En esta última modificación de la presente ISO se establece como única fuente de luz para la medición de la turbidez, la fuente de luz de Infra Rojo a 860nm 
Se establecen en la parte 1, como métodos cuantitativos de la medida de turbiedad: 
Nefelometro (medición luz dispersa o difusa 90º) para turbiedad entre <0,05 y 400 *UNF/NTU, (recomendado para turbidez para aguas de consumo humano),con los nefelometros HANNA usted podrá medir en forma de Ratio (con compensación mediante detector a 180º y non Ratio sólo a 90º  modo-ratio.jpg Modo-non-ratio.jpg 
                    Modo RATIO | Modo NON RATIO         VER EQUIPO HI93703  
Turbidímetro (medición luz trasmitida / atenuada a 180 º) para turbiedad de entre 40 a 4000 *2UAF (válido sólo para residuales con alta turbiedad) 
Se debe tener en cuenta que la medición de la turbidez es una Técnica Instrumental y como tal requiere una formación previa para poder ser repetitivos y reproducibles (limpieza viales con silicona, mismas inversiones de estándares y muestras evitando formación de burbujas, establecer tiempos de espera para eliminación de las mismas, evitar condensaciones de humedad.......), desde HANNA le acompañamos en el proceso, desde el asesoramiento del equipo que más se adecue a sus necesidades, hasta la formación su personal en la técnica de medición. 
No menos importante es el destacar el uso de estándares de polímero AMCO, el cual esta explicitado y estudiado dentro de la propia ISO7027-2016, junto con la formacina, presentando ventajas importantes respecto a a esta última: 
Polímero en gránulos  de estireno divinilbenceno, estable en suspensión garantizando repetitividad en el resultado a lo largo del tiempo
No contiene sulfato de hidracina el cual es cancerígeno y su uso debe ser limitado y/o eliminado si existe alternativa. 
Para finalizar HANNA INSTRUMENTS como fabricante, nos gustaría romper una lanza en favor del uso de la luz blanca o visible, explicitada a fecha de hoy en normativas  USEPA 180.1 y  ASTM D7937, sobre todo a la hora de mesurar en rangos muy bajos de turbidez, debido a que demuestra una dispersión mayor de la luz frente  a tamaños de partículas mas pequeños, en comparación con una longitud de onda mayor como la Infra Roja.  OMS.jpg 
*1OMS Guías para la calidad del agua potable, tercera edición: Volumen 1 – Recomendaciones 
Titulo IV planes de seguridad El de desinfección utilizado con mayor frecuencia es la cloración, aunque existen otros tratamientos como la ozonización, la exposición a radiación UV, la cloraminación y la aplicación de dióxido de cloro. Estos métodos son muy eficaces para destruir las bacterias y pueden tener una eficacia razonable en la inactivación de virus (dependiendo del tipo) y de muchos protozoos, incluidos los de los géneros Giardia y Cryptosporidium. El método más práctico para la eliminación o inactivación eficaz de quistes y ooquistes de protozoos es la filtración, acompañada de coagulación o floculación (para reducir la concentración de partículas y la turbidez) y seguida de un tratamiento de desinfección (mediante un desinfectante o combinación de desinfectantes).  
*2La Norma ISO 7027 en el apartado 6.2.4. confirma que ni tan siquiera “Los patrones comerciales con valores indicados de UNF no resultan necesariamente en valores de UAF equivalentes cuando se miden contra formacina en el método atenuado (UAF). Por tanto su utilización debe estar limitada únicamente al método por medida de la radiación difusa (UNF)”  *Fuente: Hanna Instruments*

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*¡Últimas ediciones disponibles 2018!*  Diccionario de Especialidades Agroquímicas (DEAQ) y Diccionario de Insumos para la Producción Orgánica (DIPO).  *Cómpralos en nuestra TiendaVirtual con cualquier medio de pago*  ➡️ https://www.agromarket.pe/buscar?con...submit_search=   DEAQ-DIPO-2018-agromarket.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*PapelHidrosensible * representa un sistema muy simple para comprobar el tipo de cobertura obtenido con el tratamiento. 
De color amarillo y se tiñe de azul cuando entra en contacto con el líquido pulverizado. 
Medidas: 26 x 76 mm, cantidad: 50 unidades por bolsa.   *Cómpralo* *en nuestra* *TiendaVirtual* *a* *S/ 190* *con cualquier medio de pago*  ➡️ https://www.agromarket.pe/papel-hidr...hfC788Y5sXliI4  papel-hidrosensible-marca-syngenta.jpg  papel-hidrosensible-marca-syngenta (1).jpg  Archivo adjunto 18937Archivo adjunto 18938

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

Archivo adjunto 18940  *ANTECEDENTES TEORICOS MICROBIOLOGIA E IMPORTANCIA EN EL PH DE LA CARNE* 
Las características biológicas y la composición química de la carne la convierten en un excelente medio de cultivo para los microorganismos. Por ello, los métodos de conservación deben estar encaminados a retrasar o inhibir el crecimiento microbiano para aumentar la vida útil de la carne fresca. 
La calidad de la carne se deteriora más rápido cuando el pH final es igual o mayor a 5,8. El pH de la carne influye sobre las características organolépticas, ya que tiene una relación directa o indirecta con el color, la terneza, capacidad de retención de agua, conservabilidad y el sabor.  *Rigor mortis:* 
El sacrificio del animal interrumpe, de inmediato, el aporte de oxígeno y detiene la ruta aeróbica de producción de ATP. Las reservas de fosfocreatina se agotan rápidamente. La fuente de ATP que sigue funcionando es la constituida por la ruta anaeróbica, la glicólisis. En estas condiciones, sin embargo, la conversión de glucógeno o glucosa en ácido láctico, con producción de ATP, es autolimitante, ya que el acúmulo de ácido láctico conduce a un descenso del pH que inhibe a las enzimas participantes de la glicólisis. El rápido agotamiento del ATP está también relacionado con el fallo del sistema regulador que controla la concentración de Ca2+. La elevada concentración de Ca2+ que esto genera en el sarcoplasma induce la contracción de las fibras musculares y el consumo de ATP. Como no queda ATP para disociar el complejo actina-miosina, el músculo pierde su extensibilidad natural. 
A este fenómeno post mortem se le conoce como rigor-mortis (WONG, 1995). El rigor mortis o rigidez cadavérica es la contracción severa de los músculos de los animales sacrificados. La rigidez se presenta cuando el nivel de ATP es menor de 1 g/g de tejido y como consecuencia de esto se pierde el agua de los espacios entre las miofibras y la carne se vuelve dura y seca (BADUI, 1997).
La rigidez observada en el rigor mortis se debe a la formación de enlaces cruzados permanentes entre los filamentos de actina y de miosina del músculo. Es la misma reacción química que forma actina-miosina en vida durante la contracción muscular. La diferencia entre el estado vivo y el rigor es que en el último la relajación es imposible, ya que no se dispone de energía para separar la actina-miosina (FORREST et al., 1979).  *pH de la carne:* 
PALEARI et al. (1995), señalan que el agotamiento del glucógeno muscular es atribuido a situaciones de estrés. Los animales que son transportados al matadero sufren especialmente trauma y miedos durante la carga, descarga y transporte, y son estresados además por las luchas de jerarquía entre ellos. Bajo estas condiciones las reservas de glucógeno que se han visto reducidas tardan un cierto tiempo hasta volver a regenerarse. De acuerdo con ello GALLO (1997), señala que el estrés físico y la falta de alimento pueden tener importantes efectos sobre la calidad de la carne. El estrés ante-mortem provoca consumo excesivo de glucógeno muscular, minimizando la cantidad de ácido láctico en el músculo post-mortem e impidiendo con ello la caída natural del pH en este periodo. La energía requerida para la actividad muscular en un animal vivo se obtiene de los azúcares (glucógeno) presentes en el músculo. En un animal sano y descansado, el nivel de glucógeno de sus músculos es alto. Una vez sacrificado el animal, este glucógeno se convierte en ácido láctico y el músculo y la canal se vuelven rígidos (rigor mortis). Este ácido láctico es necesario para producir carne tierna y de buen sabor, calidad y color. Pero si el animal está estresado antes y durante el sacrificio, se consume todo el glucógeno y se reduce el nivel de ácido láctico que se desarrolla en la carne luego de su sacrificio. Esto puede tener efectos adversos muy graves en la calidad de la carne (GRANDIN, 2000). El ácido láctico en el músculo tiene el efecto de retardar el desarrollo de bacterias que contaminan la canal durante el sacrificio y el faenado. Estas bacterias deterioran la carne durante su almacenamiento, especialmente en ambientes cálidos y la carne desarrolla olores desagradables, cambios de color y rancidez (FAO, 2001). 
Según HOFMANN (1988), el pH tiene una influencia directa o indirecta sobre: el color, la terneza, el sabor, la capacidad de fijación de agua y la conservabilidad de la carne. HOOD y TARRANT (1980), señalan que la calidad de la carne se deteriora cuando el pH final es igual o mayor a 5,8 y éste es el valor que en la práctica la mayoría de las plantas faenadoras están considerando como problemático. Según GALLO (2003), con este valor de pH, en general el problema de color oscuro no se detecta a la vista y por ello, algunos procesadores aceptan hasta un pH 6,0 como máximo.  
Valores sobre 6,0 son siempre asociados a una carne oscura, firme y seca y generalmente ya hay relación entre el color oscuro a la apreciación visual. El tiempo de espera antes del sacrificio produce un estado de estrés que influye sobre el proceso de maduración de la carne. Los bovinos con menor tiempo de espera manifiestan un descenso del pH de la carne más cercano al normal, con un proceso de maduración más largo con respecto de los bovinos con más tiempo de espera, que presentan un descenso leve del pH. Existe por lo tanto una directa relación entre los valores de glucosa en la sangre en el momento del sacrificio, y los valores de pH de la carne (FLORES y ROSMINI ,1993).  *Influencias de la temperatura en la duración de la carne: * La carne fresca antes de su conservación en frío, puede contener bacterias que crecen a bajas temperaturas (psicrótrofas) como otros que no crecen bajo estas condiciones, o bien lo hacen muy lentamente, como las bacterias mesófilas (GILL y LANDERS, 2003). 
Las temperaturas de refrigeración y enfriado (1 a 7°C) tienen una importante acción selectiva sobre la flora mixta formada por microorganismos mesófilos y psicrótrofos y pueden afectar la composición de la carga inicial de la carne, conduciendo a modificaciones durante el almacenamiento. Existen dos razones importantes por las cuales las temperaturas de refrigeración reducen el crecimiento de las bacterias psicrótrofas sobre la superficie de la carne: la extensión de la fase de latencia y la reducción de la velocidad de crecimiento (CARDENAS y GIANNUZZI, 2005). 
A temperaturas de 20°C, la carne fresca en filetes o picada se altera rápidamente en 3 a 4 días. Los primeros síntomas de alteración (olores anormales) se detectan en los 2 primeros días. Cualquiera sea la temperatura de almacenamiento cuando los recuentos alcanzan 107 ufc/cm2, hay producción de olores extraños. A temperaturas próximas a 0°C se aprecia una caída inicial del número de bacterias viables la cual se debe, probablemente, a la muerte o lesión de muchos tipos de bacterias a estas temperaturas. A medida que la temperatura se aproxima a los 0°C, el crecimiento bacteriano es mucho más lento y cada vez son menos los tipos de microorganismos que pueden crecer (HAYES, 1993). 
Se ha observado que casi todas las bacterias que se desarrollan a temperaturas de refrigeración en la superficie de la carne son de características aeróbicas, principalmente ante la presencia de atmósferas húmedas de almacenamiento. En tanto, los géneros anaeróbicos facultativos, tales como Lactobacillus o algunas Enterobacterias, se desarrollan más lentamente y la putrefacción externa precede al enverdecimiento y agriado inducido por estos microorganismos (GILL, 1982). 
El buen resultado del almacenamiento bajo refrigeración de la carne fresca depende fundamentalmente de la calidad higiénica de la materia prima, de la velocidad de refrigeración y de la mantención de una cadena de frío permanente (matanza, desposte, almacenamiento, distribución, venta). Esto se conoce como la Ley de Monvoisin (ROSSET, 1982), la cual señala: 
La contaminación inicial debe ser la menor posible ya que los microorganismos no son eliminados por la refrigeración, éstos sólo disminuyen o se inhibe su crecimiento es importante enfriar el producto tan rápido o tempranamente como sea posible, para prevenir el crecimiento de bacterias mesófilas, organismos degradadores o patógenos. 
la cadena de frío no debe ser interrumpida, sin embargo, debe recordarse que una cadena efectiva de frío no inhibe totalmente el crecimiento de las bacterias psicrótroficas y psicrofílicas. La sanidad microbiológica del producto depende si ha sido constantemente mantenido a temperaturas bajas ya que cualquier periodo sobre 4°C puede permitir el crecimiento de especies mesófilas, especialmente patógenas.  *Microbiología de la carne: * La carne es un alimento altamente perecible ya que posee ciertas propiedades de importancia microbiológica que la hacen un excelente medio para el desarrollo de microorganismos, entre las cuales se encuentran, los nutrientes. El desarrollo de los microorganismos ocurre primeramente a expensas de los constituyentes solubles como carbohidratos, ácidos lácticos y aminoácidos y la digestión de las proteínas se produce en etapas secundarias. La actividad de agua de la carne fresca tiene un valor aproximado de 0,99, valor apropiado para la mayoría de los microorganismos, principalmente bacterias. El potencial de óxido-reducción es el factor central en la respiración tisular que consume 02 y libera CO2. Después de la muerte del animal, el potencial redox va bajando paulatinamente hasta que la masa cárnea en su interior se hace anaeróbica. El pH en la carne al ser faenado el animal es cercano a 7,0, que es el óptimo para muchas bacterias alterantes y patógenas. Valores de pH inferiores a 5,5 son desfavorables para las bacterias y en combinación con otros factores como temperaturas bajas, pueden prevenir el desarrollo bacteriano (SCHMIDTHEBBEL, 1984). 
Según GARCÍA et al. (1995), Los microorganismos desempeñan un papel fundamental en los cambios metabólicos que ocurren antes, durante y después del rigor mortis. Estos factores afectan por tanto el valor potencial de la carne para su posterior procesado y también su aceptabilidad por el consumidor. La microflora bacteriana habitual de la carne fresca es muy heterogénea; está formada principalmente por Pseudomonas, géneros de la familia Enterobacteriaceae, Acinetobacter, Brochotrix thermosphacta y Lactobacillus, que dependiendo de su número y especie pueden causar numerosas alteraciones y en algunos casos intoxicaciones. Dentro de las bacterias patógenas se pueden encontrar Salmonella, Staphylococcus aureus, Yersinia enterocolitica, E. coli enteropatógeno, Clostridium perfringens y ocasionalmente Clostridium botulinium (CARDENAS y GIANNUZZI, 2005).  *Conservación de la carne mediante envasado al vacío: * El envasado al vacío consiste en la eliminación total del aire del interior del envase sin que sea reemplazado por otro gas, existiendo una diferencia de presión entre el exterior y el interior del envase (FAO, 2001). 
BRODY (1996) señala, que los alimentos metabólicamente activos envasados al vacío, como lo son las carnes, continúan con sus actividades respiratorias, consumiéndose así la pequeña cantidad de oxígeno presente en los tejidos del producto, con lo que aumenta el vacío y se produce dióxido de carbono y vapor de agua. 
El aumentar las concentraciones de CO2 en el envase tiene sus ventajas, ya que es inhibidor frente a muchos microorganismos, incluidos mohos y pseudomonas, las cuales constituyen la flora dominante de las carnes frescas alteradas. Las bacterias lácticas y las levaduras son mucho más resistentes a niveles altos de CO2 (HAYES, 1993). 
Para tener éxito en la extensión de la vida útil de la carne al vacío y lograr un almacenamiento de ocho a más semanas, la temperatura de la carne deberá estar bajo los 10° C y lo más cercana a los 0°C. En cuanto al pH, en el momento del envasado éste debe ser igual o inferior a 5,8. Esto implica que los animales antes del sacrificio no deben haber estado sometidos a ningún tipo de “estrés” y el enfriado post mortem debe haber sido adecuado (SCHÖBITZ, 1991).  *Alteraciones de la carne envasada al vacío: * Según SCHÖBITZ et al. (1990), la técnica del envasado de carne al vacío, ha significado un avance importante en la conservación de este producto por un tiempo prolongado, sin que sea necesaria su congelación. Para poder extender la duración es necesario sin embargo, almacenarla a una temperatura cercana a los 0ºC. La carne con pH elevado (pH 6,0) presenta durante el envasado al vacío una conservabilidad muy escasa. Las bacterias sensibles al ácido, especialmente Enterobacteriaceae y Brochothrix, pueden competir mejor bajo estas condiciones de pH más elevado. Además, debido a la falta de azúcares fermentables, se produce una rápida degradación microbiana de aminoácidos, originando productos de olor desagradable como H2S o NH3 (SCHILLINGER y LÜCKE, 1991). JAY (2000), además señala, que cuando las carnes envasadas al vacío experimentan alteraciones, con frecuencia los organismos predominantes son lactobacilos, Brochotrix thermosphacta o ambos. El deterioro de la carne envasada al vacío ocurre principalmente por B thermosphacta, A. putrefaciens y E. liquefaciens. B. thermosphacta se desarrolla en ausencia de oxígeno sólo a elevadas temperaturas y sobre todo, cuando se trata de carne DFD. El deterioro va acompañado de un olor ácido ligeramente “a encierro”. A. putrefaciens crece solamente en presencia de pH elevado (carne DFD), con la formación de color verdoso en la carne y un olor desagradable. E. liquefaciencs también provoca el deterioro, sobre todo en carne DFD, con un olor desagradable, ligeramente acidulado (BEM y HECHELMANN, 1996). 
El desarrollo de microorganismos que afectan la conservabilidad de la carne y productos cárnicos, depende del pH. Con un pH elevado el riesgo de deterioro (degradación proteica, putrefacción) es mayor. La carne y productos cárnicos con pH superior a 6,0 son particularmente riesgosos (WIRTH, 1987).  HI 99163 Medidor HACCP de pH para carne HI 98501 Termómetro digital electrónico Checktemp®   *Fuente: Hanna Instruments*

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Refractómetros de mano con ATC* 
Refractómetros de mano para medir las concentraciones de azúcar, con auto compensación de temperaura (ATC) de 0 a 32 °Brix y de 0 a 80 °Brix, Incluyen manual de instrucción (en inglés), herramienta de calibración, pipeta y estuche resistente.   ::vamos::  *Caracteristicas:* 
Estan diseñados para probar el contenido de azúcar de las uvas y predecir el grado de alcohol del vino que se produciría a partir de estas uvas.   ::vamos::  Con este refractómetro, puede seleccionar uvas ideales para hacer que el vino sea más fácil y rápido.  ::vamos::  El rango extra grande de brix 0-40% se presta para muchos otros usos también. Puedes usarlo para probar el brix de cualquier líquido.  ::vamos::  La compensación automática de temperatura hace que sea aún más fácil obtener resultados rápidos.  ::vamos::  Fácil operación y ahorro en grande: solo necesita 2-3 gotas de solución, puede obtener lecturas precisas. 
Adquiérelo en nuestra *TiendaVirtual* con cualquier medio de pago:  ➡️ https://www.agromarket.pe/70-refractometros-opticos  REFRACTOMETRO para foro editado-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Balanza MB120 *  ::vamos:: Ofrece funcionalidad y precisión en la que puede confiar, y es fácil de usar y de limpiar: ¡podrá probar más muestras en menos tiempo! 
Las funciones avanzadas, tales como una guía de temperatura para analizar la temperatura óptima de secado y el almacenamiento de métodos y resultados, permiten el análisis estadístico de las mediciones. 
Tres niveles de gestión de usuarios garantizan la seguridad de los datos: ajuste y bloquee los parámetros de temperatura con acceso de administrador.  *Modos de Aplicación:*   ::vamos:: Determinación del porcentaje de humedad, determinación del porcentaje de recuperación de humedad, determinación del porcentaje de sólidos, pesaje.  Adquiérala en nuestra *TiendaVirtual* con cualquier medio de pago:  ➡️ https://www.agromarket.pe/analizador...aus-mb120.html  BALANZA OHAUS FORO 2-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Termómetros para alimentos* 
➡️ El *HI98501 Checktemp®* es un #termómetro digital con sonda de penetración de acero inoxidable. 
Proporciona mediciones de temperatura de alta exactitud en un amplio intervalo de temperatura sin preocuparse
 por la resistencia del medidor o la condensación de agua.
.
➡️ El *HI98509 Checktemp®1* es un #termómetro de alta exactitud con un cable flexible de silicón de 1 m (3.3′)
 que conecta el medidor y la sonda de acero inoxidable. La sonda de penetración con punta afilada lanza fácilmente
 productos semi sólidos como frutas, verduras y quesos. Esta sonda también puede manejar líquidos, aire y materiales congelados. 
La sonda incorpora un sensor de termistor NTC para medir la temperatura.
. Adquiérelos en nuestra *TiendaVirtual* con cualquier medio de pago:  ➡️https://www.agromarket.pe/termometro...8501&results=1 ➡️https://www.agromarket.pe/termometro...8509&results=1   TERMOMETRO DIGITAL HANNA JUNIO par foro-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Termómetro-higrómetro *  digital con lectura de temperatura de -50°C a 70°C y humedad de 10% a 99% RH. 
✔️ Tres botones táctiles de fácil uso: Selección de °C/°F. Indicación máxima/mínima de la temperatura y humedad. 
✔️ Gran pantalla LCD con retroiluminación, tamaño de letra Extragrande para una fácil y rápida lectura, indicador de batería baja. 
✔️ El soporte plegable permite colocar el dispositivo sobre una superficie plana. Hay dos imanes que se pueden atraer al refrigerador o a cualquier lugar de hierro, o colgado en la pared. 
Adquiérelo en nuestra *TiendaVirtua*l con cualquier medio de pago: 
  ➡️ https://www.agromarket.pe/termohigro...p-55&results=5  thermo foro-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Luxómetro digital EXTECH * para trabajos pesados con interfaz a PC, con cuatro tipos de iluminación (tungsteno/luz del día, fluorescente, sodio y mercurio).  ✔   *Pantalla simultánea de bujías pie o lux ✔ Pantalla LCD de 1,4 in (contador 1999) extra grande ✔Recalibración a "CERO"  ✔Utiliza un filtro de corrección de color y fotodiodos de precisión ✔Medidas de color y coseno corregidas ✔El ±4% de precisión se mejora al seleccionar el tipo de iluminación (de tungsteno/luz del día, fluorescente, de sodio, de mercurio) ✔Registro/memoria de lecturas MÍNIMAS, MÁXIMAS y PROMEDIO, retención de datos y apagado automático ✔Interfaz serial RS232 incorporada, software opcional * Adquiérelo en nuestra *TiendaVirtual* con cualquier medio de pago:  
➡️ https://www.agromarket.pe/luxometros...7026&results=1 ** LUXOMETRO para fotro-01.jpg* *   * *

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Test Kit de Dureza HANNA HI3812  * Es un kit químico de pruebas basado en la titulación que determina la concentración de dureza total en dos intervalos: 0.0 a 30.0 mg/L y 0 a 300 mg/L. Se suministra con todos los reactivos y accesorios necesarios para realizar el análisis (100 pruebas). 
La dureza del agua ha sido tradicionalmente definida como la capacidad del agua para precipitar el jabón. Posteriormente se encontró que las especies iónicas en el agua causantes de la precipitación eran principalmente calcio y magnesio. Por lo tanto, la dureza del agua es en realidad una medida cuantitativa de estos iones en el agua. También se sabe que hay otras especies de iones, tales como hierro, cinc y manganeso, que contribuyen a la dureza global del agua. La medida y el subsiguiente control de la dureza del agua son esenciales para evitar la incrustación y obstrucción en las tuberías de agua.  Adquiérelo en nuestra* TiendaVirtual* con cualquier medio de pago:*  
➡️ https://www.agromarket.pe/test-kits-...3812&results=2 * TEST KIT DE DUREZA DE AGUA foro oo-01.jpg*       *

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Colorímetro de bolsillo para cloro libre marca*  
MILWAUKEE MW10 (0,00 a 2,50 mg / L).   
Las principales características incluyen:  
✔ Fácil de usar
✔ Carcasa con diseño pequeño y ergonómico
✔ Pantalla más grande y fácil de leer
✔ Buena precisión y resultado  
Se suministran con 2 cubetas, 6 reactivos, batería y manual de instrucción.  
Adquiérelos en nuestra *TiendaVirtual* con cualquier medio de pago:  
➡️ https://www.agromarket.pe/colorimetr...mw10&results=6  MW10 foro-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Reactivos DPD para cloro libre* 
Sobres de reactivo de DPD en polvo para la determinación de cloro libre, para muestras de 5 y 10 mL, en presentación de 100 y 1000 unidades marca HACH   
Adquiérelos en nuestra *TiendaVirtual* con cualquier medio de pago:  
➡️: https://www.agromarket.pe/reactivos/...dpd&results=31  reactivos de cloro libre x 1000 foro-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

▶️ *Kit de medición directa para pH del suelo marca HANNA* (HI99121) ◀️  
El HI99121 es el medidor portátil de pH perfecto para pruebas en suelo.
Con el HI99121 y el electrodo de pH HI1292D para suelo, preamplificado y con sonda de temperatura;
 el usuario puede muestrear el pH del suelo de forma directa o después de prepararlo en una solución con agua desionizada. 
El electrodo HI1292D tiene una punta resistente y cónica que puede insertarse en suelo húmedo o suave; para suelos duros, el kit incluye una barrena de plástico para perforar el suelo. 
Adquiérelo en nuestra *TiendaVirtual* con cualquier medio de pago:  
➡️: https://www.agromarket.pe/phmetros-p...292d&results=1  MEDIDOR DE PH PARA SUELOS HANNA FORO-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Lupa 60X para celulares*   ▶️ Toma fotos y graba videos con tu celular con un aumento de 60X e iluminación LED/UV.
Fácil de usar: Colocas la lupa en el lente y abres la cámara de tu celular. La imagen ampliada 
se mostrará en la pantalla del teléfono. Si la imagen es borrosa, ajustar el enfoque hasta que la pantalla se ponga nítida.  
Cómpralos en nuestra *TiendaVirtual* con cualquier medio de pago:  
➡️  https://www.agromarket.pe/lupas/140-...upa&results=20  lupa 60x para cell foro-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Soluciones buffer de pH 4.01 / 7.01 / 10.01 MARCA HANNA*   *CARACTERÍSTICAS:*  
- Etiqueta con código de color para facilitar la identificación del valor de la #solución de #calibración de pH.
- Exactitud de +/- 0.01 pH @ 25°C
- Tabla de valores reales de pH a diferentes temperaturas, impresa en cada frasco  
Las soluciones de calibración de *Hanna* cuentan con el número de lote y la fecha de caducidad claramente marcados en la etiqueta, tienen un sello hermético para evitar manipulaciones y asegurar la calidad de la solución.
La línea de soluciones de calibración de #Hanna ha sido especialmente formulada para tener un tiempo de caducidad de 5 años a partir de la fecha de fabricación del frasco sin abrir. 
Cómpralos en nuestra *Tienda Virtual*  con cualquier medio de pago:  
➡️  https://www.agromarket.pe/28-soluciones  SOLUCIONES POST FACEBOOK foro-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

✅ *EXPORTANDO PERÚ: AGRICULTURA (ONLINE)* ✅  
Es una plataforma virtual que presenta la información de exportación de los principales productos agrícolas peruanos con datos sobre exportadores, principales destinos, períodos de campaña y consignatarios. 
Se actualiza quincenalmente con datos no disponibles de manera pública, convirtiéndolo en una herramienta privilegiada e indispensable para el sector agroexportador peruano.  
▶️ *(Suscripción anual)* ◀️  
Adquiérelo en nuestra *TiendaVirtual* con cualquier medio de pago:  
➡️: https://www.agromarket.pe/publicacio...peru&results=1  EXPORTANDO PERU para foroooooo-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*E*l *HI98131* *es un medidor de bolsillo delgado, ligero e impermeable que mide pH, conductividad (CE), sólidos totales disueltos (TDS) y temperatura, diseñado para aplicaciones de hidroponía, invernadero y agricultura.*   *El medidor HI98131 de la línea GroLine cuenta con una gran pantalla LCD de varios niveles que muestra el pH, CE o TDS y lecturas de temperatura simultáneamente.
 Las lecturas de pH se muestran con una resolución de 0.01 y con una exactitud de +/- 0.05 pH, mientras que las lecturas de CE y TDS se muestran 
con una resolución de 0.01 mS / cm y 10 ppm (mg/L) y exactitud del 2% a escala completa. El intervalo CE del HI98131 es de 0.01 a 6.00 mS/cm y el de TDS es de 0 a 3,000 ppm 
usando un factor de conversión de 0.5. El HI98131 también ofrece la opción de usar un factor de conversión de CE a TDS de 0.7 (700 ppm).  * *La calibración de pH a uno o dos puntos es automática eligiendo entre valores de soluciones estándar programados (4.01, 7.01 y 10.01) o calibración de pH y conductividad a un solo punto con la solución Quick Cal de Hanna.*   *Adquiérelo en nuestra* *TiendaVirtual** con cualquier medio de pago:*   ➡️ https://pst.cr/ndkhG  GROLINE foro 2.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*El HI98131 es un medidor de bolsillo delgado, ligero e impermeable que mide pH, conductividad (CE), 
sólidos totales disueltos (TDS) y temperatura, diseñado para aplicaciones de hidroponía, invernadero y agricultura.*    ::vamos::  *El medidor HI98131 de la línea GroLine cuenta con una gran pantalla LCD de varios niveles que muestra el pH, CE o TDS y lecturas de temperatura simultáneamente. *  ::vamos::  *Las lecturas de pH se muestran con una resolución de 0.01 y con una exactitud de +/- 0.05 pH, mientras que las lecturas de CE y TDS se muestran con una resolución de 0.01 mS / cm y 10 ppm (mg/L) y exactitud del 2% a escala completa.  *  ::vamos::  *El intervalo CE del HI98131 es de 0.01 a 6.00 mS/cm y el de TDS es de 0 a 3,000 ppm usando un factor de conversión de 0.5. El HI98131 también ofrece la opción de usar un factor de conversión de CE a TDS de 0.7 (700 ppm).*   ::vamos::  *La calibración de pH a uno o dos puntos es automática eligiendo entre valores de soluciones estándar programados (4.01, 7.01 y 10.01) o calibración de pH y conductividad a un solo punto con la solución Quick Cal de Hanna.*  * Adquiérelo en nuestra TiendaVirtual con cualquier medio de pago:*  
➡️ https://pst.cr/ndkhG   luxometro extech 22.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*El HI9829 es un medidor portátil impermeable que mide hasta 14 parámetros diferentes de la calidad del agua. * ➡️ *El sensor múltiple con microprocesador permite la medición de parámetros clave que incluyen al  pH, ORP,conductividad, oxígeno disuelto,
 turbidez, amonio, cloruro, nitrato y temperatura. La sonda transmite las lecturas de forma digital con opción de registro estando
 la sonda desconectada del medidor. El GPS  proporciona la ubicación de las mediciones. El sistema completo es muy fácil de configurar y de usar.  * ➡️ *El HI9829 es muy personalizable y se suministra con todos los accesorios necesarios en un estuche rígido de transporte. 
Adquiérelo en nuestra TiendaVirtual** con cualquier medio de pago para importación a pedido en 2 semanas :* 
➡️  *https://pst.cr/9SQbo*  HI9829-13041HANNA-01 FORO.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*La balanza Ranger 3000 tiene todas las capacidades para producir resultados precisos rápidamente para una variedad 
de aplicaciones. Con siete modos de aplicación, la Ranger 3000 es la balanza ideal para satisfacer muchas de las necesidades 
de pesaje en la industria. Portátil y con una batería recargable, la Ranger 3000 ofrece beneficios en cada rincón de la fábrica y está equipada
 con funciones y características que la elevan a un nivel especial.*   *✔ Capacidad máxima: 30 kg* *✔ Resolución: 1 g* *✔ Tamaño de la plataforma: 225 mm x 300 mm*   *Adquiérela en nuestra hashtag* *TiendaVirtual* *con cualquier medio de pago :*  
➡️ https://pst.cr/eoDJ7  R31P6 CON MANGO JPG-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Penetrómetro Wagner FT02* *
Penetrómetro para berries, uvas y frutas pequeñas.* *Ideal para la medición de la dureza de las frutas que es un indicativo de la madurez para corte, almacenamiento y venta. El nuevo penetrómetro de Wagner Instruments incluye una punta de nuevo diseño con control de penetración.*  *Adquiérela en nuestra #TiendaVirtual con cualquier medio de pago : * *➡️ https://pst.cr/qcEYT   * penetrometro 4-01.jpg

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*Microscopio de bolsillo 60X - 120X*   *El MM-300 MicroBrite Plus ™ de Carson Optical es un poderoso microscopio de bolsillo de poder de ampliación 60-120x con un diseño extremadamente ligero y portátil. Este microscopio de bolsillo cuenta con una luz LED blanca incorporada que proporciona una imagen clara y brillante y un ocular de goma para una cómoda visualización. Cabe fácilmente en su bolsillo para que pueda llevarlo a cualquier lugar.*   *Adquiérelo en nuestra #TiendaVirtual con cualquier medio de pago:*  
➡️ *https://pst.cr/MHXYF * JPG 2-01.jpg

----------

